# Ghostbusters Ecto 1



## Xenodyssey

Hi Everyone

Here are the work in progress photos of my Polar Lights Ecto1. I've customised it to a certain extent, adding more detail to the roof rack, replacing the tinted windows with masked and striped ones of my own using transparent styrene. I also used the decal set from JT Graphics which really added to the detail.

As well I detailled the interior adding eqipment boxes, cabling and a rack with proton packs. There's a thread on the modelling forum about the making of these. This is actually the first car I've built in years, I am usually a armour of SF vehicle modeller.

I've still got to add the rear vision mirros and cleanup the paint smudges. I'd also like to replace the front whip antenna and add the rear one that goes on at the rear of the left side. Still playing with the idea of opening up the rear door and hingeing it as well so you can see more of the interior.

I need to take a photo of the finished interior as you really can't see it through the windows.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Ecto1Right.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Ecto1LeftWIP.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Ecto1TopWIP.jpg
http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/Ecto1RearWIP.jpg


----------



## Ian Anderson

I have not seen this *Polar Lights Ecto1 version* of this kit yet my self tell today, UN-MADE as well, even know from the out come here, It looks nice indeed, GREAT JOB MAN, I still have and old First Addition *AMT Ecto1 kit* my self on my shelf, and am think on restoring it to a Full build here soon, Its complete and still in the box right now, But I would hope it turns out this nice as this one really even know I know you have done some custom things to this build, I should just keep that kit and get one of these Polar Lights version and build it instead.


But GREAT JOB my friend, Very nice build nice indeed, thinks for sharing it with us over here as well.




*Ian*


----------



## steve123

Now, THAT makes me smile! You did a great Job on that! Very nice work.

Steve


----------



## Xenodyssey

Thanks for the kind comments. While I did add detail to it I didn't go the whole hog and for example make a brand new roof rack from scratch. I just didn't think I'd make one better than the existing one (even though the girders are somewhat out of scale). So I just retrofitted stuff into it.

Here's a photo of the interior.

http://www.xenodyssey.com/portfolio/Models/EctoInterior.jpg


----------



## rkoenn

Just bopped in to this page from Google. I am building one of these now and trying to find out the interior colors. Great job on yours and I'm going to get some ideas from the pics if you don't mind.


----------



## torren_of_amber

Where did you get the proton packs? I'm getting mine ready to build but can't find those anywhere. Did you use the Restoration picts for reference too?
Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Xenodyssey

I scratch built them out of scrap and evergreen bits and pieces using a production line technique. Yes I used reference images off the net including the restoration.


----------



## torren_of_amber

Thanks, That's what I'm using as well, or at least will when I get all my materials together enough to start on mine.... I have decided to skip the proton packs as I don't think I can pull it off, that much scratch is more than I can handle right now.. Thanks again for the sharing of yours!
D


----------



## Xenodyssey

You should give the proton packs a go. 

I just broke them down into their basic shapes. There really wasn't a lot of work filing things to fit. They really are just a collection of basic shapes. Rectangular and circular so some of the basic evergreen packs (rods & tubes, rectangular shapes) worked along with a bit of sprue. The cord came from a craft store and is a kind of elastised cord I find myself using a lot for small tubing and cords. The pin vise came in handy for making little light depressions.

BTW There is a 1/25 scale gurney/stretcher that could be adapted for the proton pack rack on ebay at the moment. Just search for 
"1:25 scale model ambulance hearse gurney cot stretcher"


----------



## torren_of_amber

Thanks for the gurney suggestion, picked up one. I'm still pondering the pack but, I thought you might be able to share one last bit of info. What is the height and width of the packs you made? I think that will be the kicker or killer for me in the decision for making one. Tanks again.
D


----------

